# Thread-legged Bug (Emesaya brevipennis)



## Engraver30 (Sep 2, 2008)

I came accross a few of these at my brothers house yesterday and have never seen them before. I know they assassian bugs, but I cannot seem to find a whole lot of info on them. If anyone has any info on them, I would love to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

Engraver30 said:


> I came accross a few of these at my brothers house yesterday and have never seen them before. I know they assassian bugs, but I cannot seem to find a whole lot of info on them. If anyone has any info on them, I would love to hear about it. Thanks


I've kept a few of these over the years, but was never successful at breeding them (could never find a mate lol).  They do fine on fruitflies and moderate misting.  

I really would love to breed these guys though.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 3, 2008)

Whats an assassin bug? Could someone post a pic? Are they like mantids?


----------



## Engraver30 (Sep 3, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Whats an assassin bug? Could someone post a pic? Are they like mantids?


Thanks for the info on feeding, I wasn't sure what they would even eat. I actually caught a pair of them breeding so mabay I will get some eggs from them. I found them mating on the wall in the morning so I left them alone until I left late at night. They were still at it 8 hours later.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never seen the L1 nymphs, but I would assume that fruit flies would be way to big for them. I recommend feeding them springtils when they are young.


----------

